# 09 Forum Grudge 154



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone else have any input? Any other riders of the Grudge?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I havent riden the grudge, but a guy at my local shop swears by it. He is a super sick rider, so I guess that speaks for itself.

I ride a destroyer and forum makes some sick decks for sure.


----------

